# Home made wood splitter table...?



## Bowhunter01 (Oct 14, 2010)

Has anyone made a table or platform around your splitter to help with wood handling? Splitting wood just kills my back worse than anything else. I was thinking about making a plywood table around my horizontal splitter to keep the wood up at a better working height. I might try loading rounds in my bobcat bucket and setting it up near thigh height, and rolling them out onto the table and splitter. Then I could throw the split pieces into a pallet box while the splitter is returning. Just an idea right now.

How do you other guys save your backs? Looking for pics or ideas, I got a lot of wood to split, and I don't want to be laid up with a hurt back when deer season starts.


----------



## brisawyer (Oct 14, 2010)

I stack a ramp out of the split pieces and roll the big boys up. I let a pile of splits build on the oppisite side to catch the pieces from dropping to the ground.


----------



## CWME (Oct 14, 2010)

I welded together a stand out of scrap metal. I included a trailer hitch ball so that I can lock the splitter into the stand. I had to cut the axles off the splitter and install a riser too.
The tables slide onto pins that are welded to the stand. This was to make it lighter for moving it around. The offside table is set a about a 30 degree angle to keep the splits from falling off and or out of reach. The work side table is flat so I can put bigger pieces yet to be split off to the side while I whittle down the piece that fell of te offside. That way I only have to bend over once, maybe twice depending on the size of the piece.

I can't find the pictures I took of it but getting the splitter to waist level and having tables on both sides of the wedge make a HUGE difference. Before, my back was cooked after 30-45 minutes(deck was about 8" off ground). I can now split for a few hours or until I get bored.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Oct 14, 2010)

CWME said:


> I welded together a stand out of scrap metal. I included a trailer hitch ball so that I can lock the splitter into the stand. I had to cut the axles off the splitter and install a riser too.
> The tables slide onto pins that are welded to the stand. This was to make it lighter for moving it around. The offside table is set a about a 30 degree angle to keep the splits from falling off and or out of reach. The work side table is flat so I can put bigger pieces yet to be split off to the side while I whittle down the piece that fell of te offside. That way I only have to bend over once, maybe twice depending on the size of the piece.
> 
> I can't find the pictures I took of it but getting the splitter to waist level and having tables on both sides of the wedge make a HUGE difference. Before, my back was cooked after 30-45 minutes(deck was about 8" off ground). I can now split for a few hours or until I get bored.



I would like to see your setup. I've been thinking about something like you've mention.


----------



## Henry and Wanda (Oct 14, 2010)

*Mine works great !*

Hello,
I welded up one for my splitter out of pipe......about 1 inch in diameter. I also used 1 1/2" angle iron. To hold it on the splitter , I welded two 1/8" plates that had a space between them, just a little wider than the thickness of the center web of my beam. I welded them to the back end of the table and slid it in over the web. Then I welded on a tab, drilled a hole through it and tapped a piece of metal on the front of the beam so I could bolt the table on. I wish I could figure out how to post pictures on here and then I would show it to you. Or if you want to send me your e-mail address, I'll send you the pics !!!!



Henry and Wanda


----------



## Beefie (Oct 14, 2010)

Henry and Wanda said:


> Hello,
> I welded up one for my splitter out of pipe......about 1 inch in diameter. I also used 1 1/2" angle iron. To hold it on the splitter , I welded two 1/8" plates that had a space between them, just a little wider than the thickness of the center web of my beam. I welded them to the back end of the table and slid it in over the web. Then I welded on a tab, drilled a hole through it and tapped a piece of metal on the front of the beam so I could bolt the table on. I wish I could figure out how to post pictures on here and then I would show it to you. Or if you want to send me your e-mail address, I'll send you the pics !!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Find any post by "Steve NWWI" He has it listed in his sig on how to post pics, And we all like pics here on AS.


Beefie


----------



## Beefie (Oct 14, 2010)

CWME said:


> I welded together a stand out of scrap metal. I included a trailer hitch ball so that I can lock the splitter into the stand. I had to cut the axles off the splitter and install a riser too.
> The tables slide onto pins that are welded to the stand. This was to make it lighter for moving it around. The offside table is set a about a 30 degree angle to keep the splits from falling off and or out of reach. The work side table is flat so I can put bigger pieces yet to be split off to the side while I whittle down the piece that fell of te offside. That way I only have to bend over once, maybe twice depending on the size of the piece.
> 
> I can't find the pictures I took of it but getting the splitter to waist level and having tables on both sides of the wedge make a HUGE difference. Before, my back was cooked after 30-45 minutes(deck was about 8" off ground). I can now split for a few hours or until I get bored.



Find the pics, We want pics , we want pics , we want pics:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## CWME (Oct 14, 2010)

Here you go guys, my work is crude but functional...
I broke the work side flat table by dropping a huge pine round on it. So for now I am using the metal stand in the photos.

Splitter specs, American splitter my Grandpa bought 26 years ago. Used to be 5HP 11GPM. It is now 11HP 16GPM, pump from Northern, motor from a snowblower. And as you can see, hacked a bit by me to get it more usable.


----------



## Erik B (Oct 14, 2010)

I posted this pic on another thread. I am using a workmate next to my splitter for a table.


----------



## MNGuns (Oct 14, 2010)

Other than the table, the best way to save your back is to get the splitter to a height where you are stand straight rather than bending over the whole time. If you have larger rounds that are hard to lift to this new height, noodle them. Key is to keep your back straight.


----------



## BSD (Oct 14, 2010)

I was going to build one for mine but I do split vertically to size the big stuff down so I wanted something that would be quick and easy to take off if I wanted to. I just stand 2 rounds under the tail of the splitter and shove a small pallet (around 30x40") under there. The pallet sits on the rounds and is held from being knocked or tipped over by the I beam. I usually put 2/3 of it over by the engine to catch stuff as its split (and protect the engine) and leave a third of it for me to hold extra large pieces for re-splits. I just lean against it to keep them from falling off. next time I have it setup I'll grab a picture. It's cheap, free and lightweight. you just need to bring the small pallet with you if you move around.


----------



## CWME (Oct 14, 2010)

MNGuns said:


> Other than the table, the best way to save your back is to get the splitter to a height where you are stand straight rather than bending over the whole time. If you have larger rounds that are hard to lift to this new height, noodle them. Key is to keep your back straight.



:agree2: Good advice!


----------



## Walt41 (Oct 14, 2010)

I just stacked a few free pallets next to the splitter and tacked some leftover OSB to the top, it is strong and...free.


----------



## Ductape (Oct 14, 2010)

Mine........


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Oct 14, 2010)

I posted this in another thread also. Plenty large and works great, but then I don't move my splitter very often. The splitter beam rests on the table.


----------



## jags (Oct 15, 2010)

This is another option: The outfeed table simply slides in/out of the tubes for the log lift.


----------



## cuznguido (Oct 15, 2010)

I threw one together out of old lumber. Just the height of the splitter with a slot in the table for the splitter to fit into. The table sort of surrounds the splitter like a "U". About a foot wide on each side of the splitter and the main top of the table about 3 feet square. Only took a few minutes, cost virtually nothing, and is really handy. If I warn't so dumb I would taker a pic and post it for ya.


----------



## Bowhunter01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Great ideas and pics. Thanks guys. I'm going to mess with the splitter setup this weekend, and see what combination I can get to work. I think I'll start by raising the splitter up to a better height, and build a table surrounding it. I think together with a few beers and a couple buddies we can engineer something that works. I've got plenty of raw materials to work with. Steel, pallets, salvaged lumber, big huge rounds left over from last year, a welder, a bobcat, some gravel....I'll let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## BSD (Nov 14, 2010)

BSD said:


> I was going to build one for mine but I do split vertically to size the big stuff down so I wanted something that would be quick and easy to take off if I wanted to. I just stand 2 rounds under the tail of the splitter and shove a small pallet (around 30x40") under there. The pallet sits on the rounds and is held from being knocked or tipped over by the I beam. I usually put 2/3 of it over by the engine to catch stuff as its split (and protect the engine) and leave a third of it for me to hold extra large pieces for re-splits. I just lean against it to keep them from falling off. next time I have it setup I'll grab a picture. It's cheap, free and lightweight. you just need to bring the small pallet with you if you move around.


finally got around to taking a picture while I split half a cord tonight


----------



## Pcoz88 (Nov 14, 2010)

Any body thought about building a table that raises and lowers with a scissors lift type of lift?This what I would like to build.


Pete


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 14, 2010)

On our troy bilt we just took 2 pieces of 2" angle iron 24 inches long and butt welded it directly to the beam of the splitter. We placed it 20" apart and then used carriage bolt to attach a 3/16" 20x24 inch metal top on it. It makes an excellent table to either set big rounds on or we use it to put pieces of big splits on until we work them down to firewood size pieces. 
We have placed pieces weighing 175 to 200 lbs on it and it doesn't affect the balance of the splitter. Makes a nice table to put saws on to refuel.
It has been solid as a rock.


----------



## Tim in NY (Nov 14, 2010)

Been thinking about this myself. My splitter is a 3 pt hitch variety. I was thinking about welding a chunk of 2" channel on the bottom of the beam at the very back, and using it like a receiver hitch on a truck. I first wanted a way to move my wagons around while I had the splitter on the tractor. Then i got thinking I could build a light table out of pipe and weld it onto a 2" stub that would also fit into the receiver hitch. Have not figured out the table design yet, but looking at these pictures helps.

Tim in NY


----------



## SWI Don (Nov 14, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics of mine. I use the log lift in the up position a lot as a staging table with smaller wood.












Don


----------



## mhyme71 (Nov 15, 2010)

Get a couple of 3/8" beam clamps. And you can make an easily removable table. Ive got one 8' 2x4 and some scrap pieces of pressure treated plywood, on one side then i have a sample 24"x16" sample of hickory flooring on the other side screwed to an old bed frame bolted to the beam clamp. Super, super cheap too! I had at least 80 lbs on them today and it didnt budge. I ll try and steal the wifes Iphone and get a pic on here. and if you have big logs and you dont like wrestling them around on the ground i just use my atv loading ramps and set them on the splitter and roll the rounds up.


----------



## Iska3 (Nov 15, 2010)

brisawyer said:


> I stack a ramp out of the split pieces and roll the big boys up. I let a pile of splits build on the oppisite side to catch the pieces from dropping to the ground.



Just sent you a rep. I had a few big rounds to load on the trailer. Made a ramp from a few smaller pieces and rolled up the big ones. Thanks!


----------



## kstill361 (Nov 25, 2010)

This is what I have been working on, Its not finished yet , its just mocked up right now and I still need to get the braces cut to go under the table.It will clear the tire in the vert position, so no need to be removed.I am going to drill 3 holes in the beam and secure with 1/2" bolts through the angle iron . Its gonna be built to last so I may have to add some counter weight but not a big deal.

I have attached a few pics, but you can see more in this link
http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk161/kstill361/Log Splitter Table/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ16


----------



## m37 (Nov 25, 2010)

I am gathering parts to add a log lift/shelf on my splitter, ( it will be like the log lift on the blue splitter, I am going to make it removable.


----------



## tdb (Nov 25, 2010)

*nice*

Nice work.


----------



## kstill361 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## atvguns (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks good kstill361 I need to find time to build one for my splitter


----------



## WidowMaker (Nov 25, 2010)

Checkout pg2 of this thread

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=115922


----------



## atvguns (Dec 3, 2010)

*Finally got the table installed or is it a wing*

I just used the originall brackets and added a piece of 3/8 thick metal as you can see in the first pic. I decided to weld a piece directly to the foot of the spliter to make the table a little more rigid wont take much to cut it loose If I decide I dont like it
















As you can see I ran out of paint on the bottom


----------



## beerman6 (Dec 4, 2010)

You guys do some fancy fab work.

Mine is just 1/2 re-bar that I had laying around it's ugly but it holds my 250lb butt without screaming.

It didnt cost me anything but some welding wire plus I taught my son how to weld.


----------

